# Jersey botls/sotls



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Short notice I know, but PaulMac is in town tomorrow. The usual crew will be meeting up at the JRs in Whippany around 4 o clock till the place closes! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dog Gammit, why don't I live near Jersey this week! :c


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Dog Gammit, why don't I live near Jersey this week! :c


I don't know why!


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Short notice I know, but PaulMac is in town tomorrow. The usual crew will be meeting up at the JRs in Whippany around 4 o clock till the place closes! :tu


Hey guys, the next time you want to herf when someone is in town, feel free to give me a call, you can visit our private club, byob, order food, shoot pool, play cards, and smoke your favorite cigar. We are located just 10 miles from Whippany. Check out our site for pictures at www.metrocigar.com

If you like what you see and want to come as my guests, feel free to e mail me at [email protected] No obligation or costs for the first visit.

Tazman

PS: our club never closes 24-7


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

joed said:


> I don't know why!


Me neither, but I'm not happy about it right now!! :c


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

HHMM!!

Paulmac in Jersey !!

Sushi is in Conn.... Herf it up guys, herf it up !!

I only wish I could be there. When you coming to Conn Joe ?????


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> The usual crew will be meeting up at the JRs in Whippany around 4 o clock till the place closes! :tu


Or until Joe runs out of custom rolled!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I could save myself some postage, iffin I lived closer. 
Ah well, such is life. Ya'll have a good time boys.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

raisin said:


> Or until Joe runs out of custom rolled!


Like that will ever happen Mike! :r

It's pretty rare to see Paul venture outta CT, this could be a once in a lifetime event folks 

Rich, I promised OpusEx i'd come up to CT and do some golfing this summer. Perhaps we can plan a casino herf after the MM?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Pleasure as always gents! Looks like we'll be seeing Paul a bit more these days too :tu


----------

